# FreeBSD iso images from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/ only download 15K?



## Mike Alpha (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
Maybe I'm being stupid here but every time I try to download an ISO, it only downloads an ISO file with a 15K size. Even though the ISO file is listed on the ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/ site as being really large. Why is it only downloading a 15K file? Is this correct? Am I doing something wrong? Or is there a problem with the FTP site?

Please help.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Mike Alpha (Feb 4, 2015)

Command? That's probably where I am going wrong. I am not using a command. I just browsed to the ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/ site and clicked on the ISO I needed.
I'm very new to FreeBSD.


----------



## Mike Alpha (Feb 4, 2015)

Aha! That instantly looks different to what I was using before. The download is progressing well. Thank you very much!


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 4, 2015)

That's pretty strange and I can't replicate it using FTP.  HTTP has got you covered now but out of curiosity I would say pick another FTP site and attempt downloading something from there.  You may have issues in your local LAN or at your ISP when it comes to FTP.


----------

